# Websites - Hobby Wine Makers



## SB Ranch (Dec 30, 2008)

One of the new forum members has listed his Hobby website. I thought he did a very good job of organization and creativity.






His website blows mine out of the water!

The reason I mention the "Hobby Website" is because it is a good way to communicate your creativity and express your hard labor in wine making.

I would like to see more websites from hobby wine makers, there is allot of talent out there!

http://www.vincentdepaulwines.com/


----------



## Vince (Dec 30, 2008)

Thank you very much for the gracious compliments SB Ranch, greatly appreciated. 


You sell youself short much to soon. Ithink the Clean Bottle Donations part of your website is the most quite clever addition I've seen. It lets everyone see that many hidden people behind the scenes that are extremely supportive in our ventures.


Thank you again.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 30, 2008)

Welcome to the site Vince. Your website is very nice like SB Ranch says. I like all the links to videos at Crushpad under the FAQ's. The only comment I have- and seems to be quite common with a lot of sites, is that the Red menu items are a bit hard to read against the black background. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Rocky_Top (Dec 30, 2008)

Welcome Vince, 


Nice site, Hope you stick around!!


----------



## Waldo (Dec 30, 2008)

Great web site Vince. I gotta ask buddy..in one of the pictures it appears you are pumping wine into a carboy using a garden hose???


----------



## Wade E (Dec 30, 2008)

Great site Vince!


----------



## Vince (Dec 30, 2008)

Yep, truth be told it it a garden hose in that early picture. All will be happy to know the garden hose stays in the garden. 


I got started in wine makign by a kind older fellow Italian whom shared a bottle with me. I asked him where he bought it and he laughed and said he made it. I asked him if I could also and he said he'd "teach" me. 


Later that week we went to a local wine juice distributor, bought 4 buckets, (2 cab, 1 carignane and 1 trebbiano) brought them home and pumped em into carboys with his pump (and garden hose) and threw airlocks on em. 


Happy to report the wine came out great, and the processes used have evolved.


----------



## Vince (Dec 30, 2008)

Thank you Wade, we need to get one put together for you!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 30, 2008)

I know absolutely nothing about creating a webpage!


----------



## SB Ranch (Dec 30, 2008)

If you or anyone else is interested to create one I and I'm sure others are willing to assist. Send me a note if you want to get started creating your own website.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 30, 2008)

Does it cost money to create or keep one up? Like I said, I know nothing!!!!!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey Vin, we have gang up all our CT. guys on this site as there are a loy of Norhterners beating us up and making us look bad!


----------



## Vince (Dec 30, 2008)

So a website. First one needsa domain, get one over at godaddy.com, they have great service. Its $10 annually. Then one needs domain hosting, check out the $4.99 a month package at www.sharperhost.com&lt;- one of my325 sites. The rest can be easy or difficult. I'd reccomend a rich content management system like php nuke which is really easy to administer for a new webmaster and is free wit your hosting account. Then its up to you to add text and some photos which is easy. Hope this helps and give a call if ya need further direction.


----------



## Vince (Dec 30, 2008)

Wade, lets get Stache and Minoochto join and contribute. Excellent content and folks over here. I'll send em an email and cc you.


----------



## SB Ranch (Dec 31, 2008)

There are some free Host sites which are good for learning. Tripod.com is one free service. With any free service you will have advertisements but as I said you can learn on these sites.

I use MS Front Page because it's easy to understand and not too expensive. There are better applications but they cost and for what we are doing, good enough. I also use CuteFTP to transfer files from my PC to the host. The Host sites usually provide a method to create and maintain your site but I like to do it this way.

You can spend as much as you like but for a Hobby website I would rather spend the money on another wine kit!

If you need assistance enter a post and one of us will assist you. Remember there are many different ways to do the same thing.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 31, 2008)

Well right now Im not up to spending any money but eventually I would like to try this.


----------



## SB Ranch (Jan 2, 2009)

Wade and I worked on his new website (2 days) and it is looking pretty good. Take a look let us know what you think. If you have question Wade can explain the entire process!

Evans' Cellars'


----------



## grapeman (Jan 2, 2009)

That was quick you guys. Two days ago Wade couldn't afford anything and now he has his own little Wvans Cellar Site!









The pictures come out on my monitor a bit grainy- what resolution did you use? The labels look great.


Did you use Frontpage to create it or something else. If yes, what template did you use?


Some day I will need to get some kind of a site up, but I may wait until I have a small commercial vineyard. I still have afew sub-domains left and a lot of extra bandwidth.


----------



## grapeman (Jan 2, 2009)

While not a Hobby Wine Makers site, here is a link to my informational forum on growing grapes for cold climates. I am trying to get it established so we can share information among grape growers in more northerly climates. So far not much for contributions of information. I don't mean it to be a blog but an interactive site. Hopefully folks will decide to contribute information some day.


http://www.champlaingrapes.com/grapeforum/index.php?sid=d26b4e1763800901528b804a26e8f6ce


----------



## grapeman (Jan 3, 2009)

In case nobody else has checked it out another member Al Fulchino has a very nice site.




check it out, it is in his signature line
http://www.fulchinovineyard.com/


----------



## Wade E (Jan 3, 2009)

Very nice site there! Steve did a great job creating mine in no time at all! I still some stuff to add but its getting there. Rich do a few of them come out grainy or just the pic of the pump as that was copied and pasted from the manufacturers site and it is grainy everywhere. I will get rid of that one soon with the help of Steve and insert a new one that is actually from my setup and not copied from a site!


----------



## grapeman (Jan 3, 2009)

Most of them are good, just your picture and the one of the filter like you say. When I put your picture on the page about Scuba's winerack today I thought- That's the picture Wade should use on his site! LOL


----------



## rrawhide (Jan 4, 2009)

WADE


COOL SITE - ya make us all proud - -


maybe I'll try one someday - - 


keep up the great work - - -


rrawhide


----------



## Vince (Jan 5, 2009)

Very nice website men, thank you for sharing them with everyone. My cellar looks like something out of the Munster's lab (used to have hooka hanging from the ceiling from prior dear skinning activities but they scared some folksaway soI took em down, darn wimps) so a buddy of mine whom is into cad is whipping up some plans to trickout my wine cellar/area. That's a 2009 goal of mine.


----------



## grapeman (Jan 5, 2009)

Vince said:


> Very nice website men, thank you for sharing them with everyone. My cellar looks like something out of the Munster's lab (used to have hooka hanging from the ceiling from prior dear skinning activities but they scared some folksaway soI took em down, darn wimps) so a buddy of mine whom is into cad is whipping up some plans to trickout my wine cellar/area. That's a 2009 goal of mine.




I am assuming you have hooks hanging from the ceiling and not one of these weird guys there;






In case you don't recognize him with you being new, that's our buddie Waldo there on the hookah.


----------



## Vince (Jan 5, 2009)

ha, good catch, thank you. Maybe back in the 90's you'd find one of those around but they were more like these.
http://i.pbase.com/o4/48/681948/1/63245521.VlPeEIES.BPP_2141EMail.jpg


----------



## Wade E (Jan 5, 2009)

Oh Rich, that is way to funny and you owe me big time as you made me spit out a good sip of My Amarone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## grapeman (Jan 5, 2009)

Don't blame me, blame JW. He made the picture a few days ago. I just thought it fit with Vince's "hooka" hanging from the ceiling!


----------



## Rocky_Top (Jan 5, 2009)

Wade, This is late but great website. Thanks for sharing. I am going to try your strawberry chocolate port next chance I get. (thanks Steve)


PS The other sites are great too.


----------

